

Ask HN: any good hosting providers offering SSDs? - mwsherman

I am looking for a hosting provider for my startup. We'll be looking for dedicated servers on a monthly plan.<p>The only well-know provider that I've found to offer Intel solid-state drives as an option is SoftLayer. Do you know of others? Do you use them?
======
pquerna
Only seen it done by ordering/colocating your own hardware so far.

SSDs are still bloody expensive for one, and the people who really need them
generally already have a decent HW footprint and are more likely to be renting
whole racks, though I imagine companies like Rackspace/etc will be adding it
to their dedicated offers fairly soon, I'd suggest dropping them an email, you
might get lucky.

